# How good was your IVF clinic? We'd love to hear from you.



## Anita Lee IVF Insight

We're looking to talk to IVF patients about their experiences at clinics to produce the first fully independent detailed guide to IVF clinics. Working with other patients, we're compiling a 'good clinics guide' to make the process of choosing an IVF clinic a bit easier.

It is difficult to know whether a clinic will be 'good', by which we mean offer personalised treatment, run to time, treat you with dignity and avoid unexpected bills, until you have been through a cycle with them.

Patient feedback is essential to this project. So, if you would be willing to talk, confidentially and anonymously, to one of our very nice writers, please email me at [email protected]

Or, if you've got something to say but don't want to chat, tell us briefly about your experience here: https://www.ivfinsight.com/ivf-patient-reviews-survey-uk/

IVF Insight Ltd is a small, independent publisher and a social enterprise. If you have any comments or want to talk further about the project, you're welcome to drop me an email! I'm a former patient and started this project because I found trying to pick the right clinic to be unnecessarily stressful!

Many thanks,

Anita Lee
IVF Insight Ltd


----------

